# Sweet Car combined with a bit of papping



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok so this afternoon was spent sitting in a certain Starbucks, in a certain posh town, with a certain Detailer when we notice a uber rare (and uber dear) Ferrari across the road:



















Spoke to the driver he was a local chap, very talkative and keen to explain the car to me!










I would be smiling too in a car worth 9 million Euro's... :thumb:


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Beautiful pictures, excellantly taken. Beautiful car to!


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Lucky .... _trying not to swear_.... lucky man!!!!


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Class!!!


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

THAT is special!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Blimey! What a car!!! Met him at Goodwood and he is so down to earth its unreal!


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Top bloke with a beautiful car collection...


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice! :thumb:

I love the guy TBH (in a manly way) he is a proper rags to riches story. 

Maxtor.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

VERY COOL,great post


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Where was that 'best looking car ever' thread? this gets my vote. very special indeed. 

did you give him the link for DW?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Liking the PP on the second shot, suits it very nicely.

Bret


----------



## DLC (Feb 19, 2010)

That is one amazing car!!! Oh, to be able to afford one......


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

grantwils said:


> Where was that 'best looking car ever' thread? this gets my vote. very special indeed.
> 
> did you give him the link for DW?


Cheers guys - No I didn't give him the DW link but I did give him my business card (links to my photography site) and sent him a couple of high-res versions which he actually replied to today saying he loved them!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome, great that he will chat about his car with you guys too 

Baz


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Owns a car like that and has been balls deep in billie piper - I'm not jealous one bit
:tumbleweed:


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

That is amazing, what a car!

I saw Chris at this years Super car Club meet at his pub and just listening to him talk to other people made me realise what a nice guy he is :lol:


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

I'm not jealous one bit.

It's probably a kit based on a triumph herald...







(kidding)


----------

